# Seance Parlor Audio Up For Grabs!!



## TheDarkRideBoy (May 18, 2013)

Hey everyone! Here is a sneak peek at my 2015 haunt. Feel free to use this in your own haunt. On another note, if ANYONE needs any voice overs for their haunt, feel free to ask me. I often do it free

Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Link says the video does not exist.


----------



## TheDarkRideBoy (May 18, 2013)

Try again I think I fixed it


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey DRBoy- that's cool. I may ask you to do a voice over for me. I'm very new to the sound side of haunting.


----------

